

There Are Almost No Rational Numbers - MidsizeBlowfish
http://www.austinrochford.com/posts/2013-12-31-almost-no-rationals.html

======
PaulHoule
Actually there are almost no "real" numbers.

The odd thing about the numbers that Cantor discovered is that they exist only
in bulk, not as individuals.

Any method that can specify a specfic number requires that you be able to
write a finite length description of how to compute that number, so the number
of numbers that can actually be specified is countable.

